# Natural alternative to Bute ??



## DGIN (15 September 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a natural alternative to bute if anyone has any recommendations, my boy is 21 now and has arthritis and navicular and im wanting to put him on something natural to help him along, something that he can be on long term. I've seen no bute which my friends horse is on and nature bute but I'm interested if anyone has tried any others with or without success??

Many thanks


----------



## JillA (15 September 2014)

Turmeric (with oil/micronised linseed and freshly ground black pepper to ensure absorption) works really well but takes a while to show improvement, or Devils Claw? A friend told me Devils Claw had transformed her cob but three or four months on and he is back to what he was like before, and I've never found it to help mine much, TBH.


----------



## pines of rome (15 September 2014)

My boy who was on bute for a long time for the same reasons has pegasus fleximover, which has boswellia in it and Equine america's buteless, which he is doing really well on and I also took him barefoot!


----------



## catembi (15 September 2014)

I had v good results with alphabute/zerobute or whatever it's called from Global Herbs.  Then someone on here told me that the active herb is Boswellia, so I started ordering that from ebay instead.  It's a good 4 times cheaper than alphabute.

T x


----------



## Amymay (15 September 2014)

I'd just pop him on Bute or Danillon.


----------



## old hand (15 September 2014)

Another vote for boswellia,  no long term side effects and helps repair joints.  if you check side effects of bute you will find it damages joints as well as liver/kidneys long term, as do all NSAIDs.  They also like the taste of boswellia which helps with fussy feeders.


----------



## maccachic (15 September 2014)

Devils claw


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 September 2014)

I use Boswellia and have been able to stop using NSAID's  and cortaflex. I buy it from here http://www.rahiiq.com/ourshop/cat_589094-Boswellia-Horse-Feed.htmlas it's the cheapest place I've found. It's saved me serious amounts of money without compromising the benefits from anti inflammatory drugs.


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 September 2014)

Turmeric, oil and black pepper all the way. Brilliant heavy duty anti inflammatory and detoxifier. The turmeric user group (you need to join) on Facebook has some very informative files and success stories of turmeric for treatment of arthritis, sarcoids, cancer and more in horses, dogs and humans.
I feed all of mine a heaped 30ml spoon of turmeric, a cup of micronised linseed and 12-14 twists of freshly ground black pepper daily.


----------



## DGIN (16 September 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, ill have a look into them all. I don't want to put him on long term bute as I don't want to damage his liver as he is only 21 so hopefully he still has many years ahead of him as he is still in work now as the arthritis isn't that bad yet so id rather go natural. He is barefoot too, he went to Rockley which helped with his navicular


----------

